# Lightroom Classic problem syncing from Lightroom Mobile CC



## LindaQ (Oct 21, 2017)

Mobile Operating System:  iOS 

Desktop Operating System: Mac OS High Sierra

Desktop Lightroom Version: 
_Classic CC _

Question or Description of Problem: In the past the it took very little time to sync image from a Lightroom Mobile collection on my iPad or iPhone. With yesterday's updates Lightroom CC photos on my iPad are not appearing in Lightroom Classic my desktop. Earlier this evening the photos, which were taken with an iPhone, appeared I the All Photos section of Lightroom Mobile on my iPad. I moved a group of photos to a new collection, now called album, and after a short wait the iPad version showed _all synced and backed up. _A visit to my web version of Lightroom showed the album, with all the photos. However, all that showed up in Lightroom Classic is an empty collection. I am perplexed as to why this process has broken down since the upgrade.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Oct 21, 2017)

What does it show in the bottom section of the Preferences>Lightroom CC tab? Can we see a screenshot?


----------



## LindaQ (Oct 21, 2017)

I wrote the initial question last night at about 11:00 pm est and did not check again until just now. The collections are finally populated, but the Preferences>Lightroom CC tab still shows a lot of activity. I don't know how long it actually took for the collection I was waiting for to populate, but I was waiting over two hours before I wrote the initial post. Above is a screen shot of the Preferences window as of now — 3:17 pm est.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Oct 21, 2017)

I bet their servers are getting hammered at the moment, because everyone's suddenly uploading large volumes. It'll probably settle down over the next few days.


----------



## LindaQ (Oct 21, 2017)

Thank you for the insight – it makes sense. I honestly did not think of that. Since the uploads from my device to the cloud happened pretty fast, the bottleneck is obviously in the download from Adobe to me. I do wonder if it really with settle down. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Oct 22, 2017)

LindaQ said:


> I do wonder if it really with settle down. Fingers crossed.



If it doesn't, they'll just add more servers, so don't think there's anything to worry about. They're betting the house on the cloud, so they'll have to keep it running.


----------



## LindaQ (Oct 22, 2017)

Interesting that I just created an album on my iPhone and shot a small series of photos. Almost immediately the album name appeared the collection list on my Mac, but with no photos. The album and photos do appear on my iPad. I guess they are transferring by my home wifi connection.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Oct 22, 2017)

Yep, the basic metadata probably moves a bit quicker than the images themselves.


----------

